# 12 string bass (single course) tapping video, Scott Fernandez



## ixlramp (Dec 6, 2011)

How did i miss this ERB?! it appears to be a 12 string Benavente.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 6, 2011)

entertaining and lovely.
i have a big thing for solo bass stuff like this


----------



## iron blast (Dec 8, 2011)

Sexy bass. The guys playing sounds rushed almost like he is uber nervous.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 8, 2011)

considering that was his solo live debut, i'd be nervous too


----------



## iron blast (Dec 9, 2011)

He still sounded bad ass tho.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 9, 2011)

Ixlramp, do you have information on this? I'm curious where he got those pups.


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 10, 2011)

Not much


----------



## leandroab (Dec 11, 2011)

"This video is private"

Well, fuck you then.


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 11, 2011)

Search youtube for 'Scott Fernandez' for more.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Dec 11, 2011)

Heya!!! That is funny. I started an account just to pop around on here and the first thread I see is this one... That is awesome!! Thank you guys for checking it all out. I had had the bass for about 4 days. I had only played/seen a 12 string one time before this day. That was 6 months ago and I have been going strong ever since. Thank you guys for checking it out and I hope you get the opportunity to check out some of the ideas I have had since then....

Scott Fernandez - I&#39;m Gonna Kind You With Kill-ness. - YouTube


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2011)

Great playing man, and welcome.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Dec 11, 2011)

Also, the guy that posted the video of my debut apparently got tired of all the people talking on it and decided to private it.... It's really strange.


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Dec 11, 2011)

Here's the link to my actual channel.....

ShinigamiKusajika&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## idunno (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey! nice to see you here, I messaged you on youtube about the instrument and the Pickups a month or two ago, i believe we are youtube friends, broadcast666this. Great playing dude!


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey man, you have the specs on that beast? What's the scale length, tuning, etc? And who made the pickups? 
Great stuff, by the way!


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Dec 13, 2011)

idunno said:


> Hey! nice to see you here, I messaged you on youtube about the instrument and the Pickups a month or two ago, i believe we are youtube friends, broadcast666this. Great playing dude!



Dig it. Thank you for the kind words and I remember this now. You rock!


----------



## Scott Fernandez (Dec 13, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Hey man, you have the specs on that beast? What's the scale length, tuning, etc? And who made the pickups?
> Great stuff, by the way!



It is 35 inch, single course, 24 fret, 3mm string spacing. It's tuned C#, F#, B, E, A, D, G, C, F, A#, D#, G#. Maple Top, ebony fretboard. They are hand wound custom pick ups by the builder. Hip shot tuners and a whole lot of other things that I don't know anything about =)


----------

